# good coffin plans



## tailspin (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm a new member,first post. I have been asked by friend that I have known since I was 8 years old, to build a toe pincher coffin for him. I worked many years as a construction carpenter,mostly big commercial jobs, but I have just started getting involved in finish carpentry. I have built some small coffins for fun, but nothing for burial. I just made a prototype today, with a sliding lid. I would also like to use dowels for handles. Have any of you guys built anything like this? I would appreciate any advice or tips you could give me. The final finish is also a concern, I really want it to have a mirror finish. 
Thanks 
Tailspin


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

http://www.vintagecoffins.com/coffins.html


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You need to check the laws and regulations. In most areas you not allowed to make a coffin for burial.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Convince him to be creamated and turn him an urn.


----------



## tailspin (Feb 24, 2013)

*laws on coffin building*

Thanks Richard, I appreciate your concern, but I have done quite a bit of research on the subject. I have even called a local mortuary,the owner said that as far as he knows there are no laws prohibiting a person building his own casket or one for someone else, he actually invited me to look at his caskets for ideas. Lousiana, Oklahoma and Virginia have strong funeral industries and do not permit anyone other than a mortician to sell a casket. There are several sites that explain what rights you have in this matter.
tailspin


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks I only brought it up to help. seems like you got it covered though.:thumbsup:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

tailspin said:


> Thanks Richard, I appreciate your concern, but I have done quite a bit of research on the subject. I have even called a local mortuary,the owner said that as far as he knows there are no laws prohibiting a person building his own casket or one for someone else, he actually invited me to look at his caskets for ideas. Lousiana, Oklahoma and Virginia have strong funeral industries and do not permit anyone other than a mortician to sell a casket. There are several sites that explain what rights you have in this matter.
> tailspin


This subject has been talked about in the past a few times. Is there any way you could provide a link or two to the websites you are referring to? It would be greatly appreciated!

I also LOVE the idea of turning an urn for someones ashes...


----------



## tailspin (Feb 24, 2013)

Here are some sites I have visited http://funerals.org http://funeralethics.org/ORCRpdf huffingtonpost.com/homefunerals. Talking to a funeral director in your area would probably be the best resource, the one I talked to seemed like he really wanted to help me build a nice looking and sturdy coffin. Hope this helps.
Tailspin


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Many funeral directors will try to discourage you from building your own coffin because they will lose a lucrative sale if you do. Urns are another money maker for them.


----------



## AnselmFraser (Oct 7, 2010)

We made my sisters coffin in the workshop and it was a good "healing " process for all involved . When choosing a funeral director for the burial they were not keen because of the reason stated above but we said that we would use a competitor if we did not get our way .....they probably added money on to the bill in one way or another !


----------

